# What&#039;s a Chicken in the woods?



## morel maniac (Apr 26, 2013)

I just learned what a Chicken Mushroom is, and want to know more. Do they come up in Tazewell county? Are they elusive like the morel? Can you sell them like a Morel sells. When do they come up? What tree should i look for, dead or alive? Near a creek, in the sun? So interested.


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

They are closely related the "Hen of the Woods" similar in the way the grow in that they are a polypore. Very tasty are probably grow on the same tree every yr like the Hen of the Woods... once you got a good tree take that secret to the grave. Hint very large Oaks that are dying are you best bet. My tree has produced for the last 8 yrs. Hit me up around September and I can send you some pics. 618- 218- 5864. Old henry


----------



## morel maniac (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks, i thought nobody would answer back


----------



## murdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if you could find a buyer, but they don't generate the kind of following (i.e., market) that morels do, to my knowledge anyway.


----------

